
Ask HN: Cofounder? - a_lifters_life
How long did you go back and forth with a cofounder before you said screw it, and went on your idea by yourself?
======
sharemywin
when I start putting up money and he didn't and I was doing all the work. he
was going to do more later but I didn't like the plan.

